# Windows 98 Wallpaper



## Nic (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if anybody wants these but I'll post them for the heck of it.  Also if anybody wants the cursors from Windows 98 I'll be happy to upload them but I need a site where I could upload them for free.  All of these wallpapers came from my WIndows 98 disk which I own.  Donations are much obliged.   My number is: *4017286*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Baseball</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dangerous Creatures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Inside your computer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jungle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Leandro da Vinci</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>More Windows</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mystery</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nature</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Science</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Space</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sports</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The 60's USA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Golden Era</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Travel</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Underwater</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>

All rights go to Microsoft for making the wallpapers.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if anybody wants these but I'll post them for the heck of it.  Also if anybody wants the cursors from Windows 98 I'll be happy to upload them but I need a site where I could upload them for free.  All of these wallpapers came from my WIndows 98 disk which I own.  Donations are much obliged.   My number is: *4017286*
> 
> All rights go to Windows Microsoft for making the wallpapers.


I believe you mean *Microsoft*.  

That side, you said these came from _Windows 98_?  Dayuuum.  These are some high quality wallpapers.   :O


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Inside your computer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at all the bells and whistles. Literally, they look like bells and whistles. :[


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sonic.  But yes they are from the Windows disk.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh yeah. I remember these from computer we had years ago.


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I remember these from computer we had years ago.


I think a lot of people might actually remember these wallpapers.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 14, 2010)

I am now using the Inside your computer ;D


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha, d


----------



## Nic (Aug 10, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 10, 2010)

I've also got those installed on my computer (there was some file I found while browsing youtube that had all the wallpapers, screensavers, etc.).  .


----------

